

Letter to file-sharing proponent from musician David Lowery - skarab
http://thetrichordist.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/letter-to-emily-white-at-npr-all-songs-considered/

======
sirwitti
reading halfway through this very long article this guy basically tells us
that two musicians commited suicide because of people not buying their music.

with all due respect, but until you prove such statements, this is bullshit.

